
June 1: Sandboxing Day for Mac App Store Developers - digiwizard
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/june_1_sandboxing_day/
======
Turing_Machine
It's a big change, for sure. I'm currently exploring other options for
distributing the next version of my ebook software, because there's basically
no way to make it sandbox-compliant. Among other things, it needs to call
Amazon's Kindlegen tool to convert its "native format" (epub) to Kindle
format, and it also allows the users to set their own preferred external HTML
editor and image editor. Launching external programs from within the sandbox
is disallowed (at least by my interpretation and experiments). You can include
multiple binaries in the signed app bundle, but you can't launch third-party
tools. Unless things have changed recently, or I overlooked it, there's no
entitlement for that.

